# ChaCha is hiring for guides again



## HippyDippy (Apr 26, 2009)

ChaCha.com is hiring for guides. This job is super simple. You just answer questions about just about anything ,find the answer on the web and send it to the customer. It's very flexible so you can do it anytime of the day or night for however long you want with no quota. A great way to make some extra money. If you want to apply go to this link http://becomeaguide.chacha.com/ and if you do apply please put my email down as your referral 
([email protected]). I'd appreciate it. Good luck! :banana02:


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

I tried signing up a while ago - Can't complete my training because I can't see the video. They say to upload Flash - I have the latest version and still nothing happens.

ugh!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hippy Dippy - about how many hours a week do you do this? Are you getting that card, or enough for a direct deposit?

How long have you been doing this?

I guess I'm wondering what it's really like, and not the web page version.

Thanks, Angie


----------



## HippyDippy (Apr 26, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> Hippy Dippy - about how many hours a week do you do this? Are you getting that card, or enough for a direct deposit?
> 
> How long have you been doing this?
> 
> ...


I do it about 50-60 hours a week. This is my only income for right now so I put a lot into it. :goodjob: I've been on ChaCha about a year now. I've got the pay me now option which is the debit card they send you. I like that better than the pay me monthly (direct deposit) because I don't like getting paid only once a month LOL


----------



## HippyDippy (Apr 26, 2009)

Saffron said:


> I tried signing up a while ago - Can't complete my training because I can't see the video. They say to upload Flash - I have the latest version and still nothing happens.
> 
> ugh!



Oh no sorry you're having problems.


----------



## amylou62 (Jul 14, 2008)

I signed up and got to the page that tells me that I am a Generalist but it won't continue from there. It keeps trying but eventually just quits. Any suggestions?


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

I'm in!


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

just watched all my videos & now I'm finishing my TEST 
I'll keep you all psoted -


----------



## HippyDippy (Apr 26, 2009)

amylou62 said:


> I signed up and got to the page that tells me that I am a Generalist but it won't continue from there. It keeps trying but eventually just quits. Any suggestions?



Hmm that's weird. You can send feedback to headquarters to see if they have a way to fix it.


----------



## amylou62 (Jul 14, 2008)

Used IE instead and am now watching videos. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

amylou - I have IE and STILL can't watch the videos


----------



## amylou62 (Jul 14, 2008)

Yea I'm having trouble getting some videos to finish. Maybe I'm in download timeout. I wouldn't think so because it's only me on the net and I don't download anything. This sucks.


----------



## amylou62 (Jul 14, 2008)

Heather,

How's it going? I finally got all my videos watched and am ready to take my test. I am totally terrified to start.


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

Hi all -

I'm now a ChaCha guide! 

I won't be working too much, but at least it will give me a little bit of something I can do from home.

AmyLou - it's not hard, but I was a nervous wreck too!
I have now done about 15 real live answers! it's fun and I'm learning stuff....and I've already earned money.


----------



## amylou62 (Jul 14, 2008)

Heather, 

Finally got started tonight on my test and am now done and waiting. How long did it take to get your test results back?


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

What kind of money do you make vrs the time you spend at it? I know the more time the more money but if it takes 15 minutes to make 5 cents, IMO, not worth it. Thats only 20 cents per hour.


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

amylou62 said:


> How long did it take to get your test results back?


a day and a half


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

RiverPines said:


> What kind of money do you make vrs the time you spend at it? I know the more time the more money but if it takes 15 minutes to make 5 cents, IMO, not worth it. Thats only 20 cents per hour.


The $$ you make depends on the type of questions you answer -
more technical questions make more money

I have made $3 so far, which doesn't sound like much, but I think I spent Maybe 15 minutes total

The good thing is that it's something I can do at home in my spare time

Another good thing was that the sign up & training was all absolutely free


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Do they take out your income taxes before paying you or are you responsible for it at the end of the year?


----------



## amylou62 (Jul 14, 2008)

You are an independent contractor with them so you are responsible for all taxes.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Is it possible to do this on dial up or do you need high speed?


----------



## suzie Q (Sep 17, 2007)

hi, I went to chacha and it says its not hiring now?how is everone able to apply?


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

suzie Q said:


> how is everone able to apply?


I used the link in the op

apparently, I hit the window this time


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

sunflower-n-ks said:


> Is it possible to do this on dial up or do you need high speed?


I have DSL
I don't know about dial up

When they hire again, as you begin the process, they will tell you your system requirements


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

FINALLY! I hesitatie to jinx myself, but the videos are playing now. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## amylou62 (Jul 14, 2008)

Yea! I passed my test and will begin work this weekend.:rock:


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.............Guess they're still not hiring , I clicked on the generalist but that was as far as I got !
.............I have a Question , I'm a two finger typist , will that be fast enough too work for them ? I'm also a decent speller but I make a few mistakes so maybe some of you'll "Employed" generalists can attempt to answer my question . , thanks , fordy


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

depends how fast your 2 fingers can type! 
I don't think you'll know until you take your tests -
They don't give you a typing speed test - your tests are just to answer questions as if they are "live" ones


----------

